# Dont forget to post your comp entries



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Just a reminder for all to post their comp entries in the Online Comp section.

So far in this comp period there have been some great fish caught - put them in the comp section. Comp ends this Thursday

Remember this month the top 10 fishermen will be awarded points which carry over towards the end of year tally. Also, this comp is State vs State and also Aussies vs Kiwis so do it for your team!

Thanks. Dave


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd be there.... If I could catch a fish :roll: bloody ordinary day on wivenhoe yesterday, thinking maybe the fish have all gone up the dam looking for clean water after the rain. Hopefully find out this arvo.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll be entering the comp 2morrow arvo hopefully  because i went and got my new outfit for chasing mangrove jack 2day and i'm going out all day 2morrow  .


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

BJT said:


> I'll be entering the comp 2morrow arvo hopefully  because i went and got my new outfit for chasing mangrove jack 2day and i'm going out all day 2morrow  .


good luck mate! hope you get a whopper!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey BJT your on mate,
I went out for a while today for nothing, so Im gonna go out all day tomorrow as well


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I dunno Gatesy, your already on the board, I'm still hopin'. :lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

how do i enter this comp and once im in who's side am i on?
And when did it start?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

see http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3283.

if you live in Maroochydore youre a Queenslander...therefore youre representing the cane toads...

good luck


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm banking on BJT getting a good catch today, or else things are looking a bit sad on the Qld front. :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

I wasnt able to get out over the weekend to help QLD along....

......apparently 1st Wedding Anniversaries are a pretty big deal and shouldnt take a back seat to fishing? :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Im going out wen or thur night........hope i catch something good.
And if i dont ill just say "sorry i never got the chance to get out" :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Go queenslanders! My first day off is friday the 8th so unfortunately I won't be able to contribute to the cause until its all too late...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Things are not looking good for QLD.

Starting to think I might have to take a $20 note for 'bait' down to the local fish shop and see if I can catch something to submit to get us over the line :twisted:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Things are not looking good for QLD.
> 
> Starting to think I might have to take a $20 note for 'bait' down to the local fish shop and see if I can catch something to submit to get us over the line :twisted:


remarkably trusty lures those $20 notes - should give the $50s a go though one day dallas....slightly more expensive but garunteed to catch bigger fish :wink:  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

RIGHTO LADS....GET YOUR ENTRIES IN ASAP OR MISS OUT! Comp closes tonight.


----------

